# methods of extracting eggs from film canisters?



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

I was wondering what is the prefered method of extracting eggs from inside film canisters? I have used a plastic spoon so far (yeah I know, real fancy), but would like something a little less bulky. I have also found that the use of water can aid in their removal.


----------



## TonyT (Feb 16, 2004)

*Egg Removal*

I have been told that if you cut another canister in 1/2 (JUST UNDER 1/2 ACTUALLY) so that it fits inside a whole canister you can simply remove it when the eggs are deposited. Not that this is a removal technique but a more conveniet way of getting to them. Then you can use something like a credit card (which is what I use) or something of this nature to remove the eggs. I hope I am making sense here. Anyway, hope this helps some.

TonyT


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

Thanks for the tips, but I have tried this and my vents didn't like it  . They wouldn't lay in the canisters with the other 1/2's in them. Instead they would use the one film canister without the 1/2. So, I took the halves out and the next day they were laying in those containers as well! It may work for other people, but my vents aren't having any of the halves  .


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2004)

*try this*

Obtain a sheet of clear polypropylene such as overhead pojector sheets and cut rectangles large enough to line the most of the inside of the canisters. The tendency for the sheets to straighten will ensure that it stays snug and being thin should go unoticed by your frogs. I have done this with great success with my vents. Their canisters are positioned around 45 degrees but I've had them lay in horizontal canisters along the floor as well, though not as often as in those mounted high. You can always get by with a plastic spoon....I took one of my son's many baby spoons which has the vinyl coating on the ends and it seems to work nicely. Hope this helps.

-Bill J


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

*thanks*

Thats a pretty good idea with the clear polypropylene, they shouldn't notice it since it is so thin. What width to you cut the rectangles to? I have noticed that mine also like the higher canisters, and mine are also on 45 angles. 

By the way, I really like your newest tank you set up. I saw the pics on kingsnake and of course in your frognet gallery. Also, congrats on the retics. They really are awesome frogs.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

*an alternative....*

I used to use a spray bottle set to a stream at high pressure to dislodge the eggs. I would have a faily good success rate with vents, because once they are out you can tell if they are right side up or not because the eggs are black. I wasn't having an awesome survival rate, but good enough.

When my intermedius began to lay, I tried using the same method, but had issues. The reason, their eggs are white/gray and it was impossible to tell if the eggs were upside down or not once they were out. So, I tried a different method/technique.

When I discover eggs, I pull the container out of the tank and cover the eggs with water. I then get a 16 oz container with ventilation holds and stick the suction cup on the inside and mist the inside of the deli cup. I then leave the eggs/tads in those containers for ~ 7 days (removing bad eggs as I see them). Then, I use the spray bottle method to break the viable tads away from the film canister wall. 

You need more film canisters to do the eggs this way, but my success rate has gone through the roof. I am having better results!!! 

If anyone needs any help on getting your film canisters set up with suction cups let me know. The secret is to put the hole as within 1/2 - 1/4 inch from the top, this way when you fill it with water in the deli container, the water doesn't leak out.


----------



## benmz (Feb 18, 2004)

This is a very interesting subject, I would like to ask a few questions about the film canisters. I have 2 vents that I will be setting up in a vertically oriented 30gal. The glass is all glued up and all I have to add now are the plants (broms) and lighting. I have heard that vents really like the film canisters for laying eggs, but I am unsure of how to set them up. How do you keep them at angles or do you keep them vertical? Do you glue small suction cups to the canisters? Is it even important to have the canisters or will they just lay in the broms?? WHat are your thoughts?

-Ben


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

*Film canisters*

Ben,

I keep our film canisters verticle, but I know of others who keep them at a 45 degree angle as well.

Instead of glueing a suction cup to the canister, use a soldering iron. Burn a hole in the side of the canister and them pust the top of the suction cup through the hole. If you do this while the plastic is still warm it is much easier and the suction cup is more secure.

Melis


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2004)

*suction cup*

Melissa,

I still have and use that canister you gave me that was made the way you described. I have made quite a few more this way and can say that it is an excellent way to attch the suction cups!

-Bill J.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2004)

*film cans and eggs*

I've found that different species like the film cans at different angles. The imitators intermedius group like the film cans upside down. They like to deposit their eggs on vertical surfaces inside spaces. 

The vent group seem to like the filn cans set at a slight angle so there is a small pool of water in the bottom of the film can. If there is too much water in the can they'll not lay.

Tircolors like the film can to be verticle and at the top of the enclosure. They also like to lay on leaves but almost always up high in their tanks.

Femorails like the film can to be burried in the leaf litter and no water in it.

I've tried black and tranluscent cans and that doesn't seem to make much difference to the frogs. So I've settled on the tranluscent so I can see easier into the inside.

Most often I just spray the eggs out with a hand sprayer. If they are hard to dislodge I either push the with the edge of plastic plant name marker. The type that come with the little potted plants. There are several of them always stitting arond the frog room. They get washed often and I use them for all sorts of little odd jobs.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: film cans and eggs*

Very cool to see you here Tracy, are you planning on going to IAD?



Tracy said:


> I've found that different species like the film cans at different angles. The imitators intermedius group like the film cans upside down. They like to deposit their eggs on vertical surfaces inside spaces.
> 
> The vent group seem to like the filn cans set at a slight angle so there is a small pool of water in the bottom of the film can. If there is too much water in the can they'll not lay.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: film cans and eggs*



kyle1745 said:


> Very cool to see you here Tracy, are you planning on going to IAD?
> 
> Kyle, I'm new here so don't know the ediquite, but should we be discussing this on a topic about film cans and eggs?
> 
> ...


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

jbeetle said:


> I was wondering what is the prefered method of extracting eggs from inside film canisters? I have used a plastic spoon so far (yeah I know, real fancy), but would like something a little less bulky. I have also found that the use of water can aid in their removal.



Beetle,

man these people are complex in their ways. I have had success with using qtips to get the eggs out. The eggs stick to the tip and then I use a little water (if I have to) to spray them onto a petri dish. Sometimes if you are gentle and have good dexterity you can maneuver them onto the dish and not have to spray the water.

Justin


----------



## froglady (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: film cans and eggs*



Tracy said:


> I've found that different species like the film cans at different angles. The imitators intermedius group like the film cans upside down. They like to deposit their eggs on vertical surfaces inside spaces.


Our intermedius prefer the film canisters horizontal. They also prefer the black ones to the clear ones.


----------

